# Replace handle on shovel



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I have a garden shovel that I use for ice and snow removal, but the original handle is too short to allow use without bending. I bought a longer (46") handle as a replacement, but am having trouble removing the old handle (which is not broken).
I removed the single rivet, but I am unable to remove the handle easily. I was trying to work in the basement where I don't have a workbench or a vise, so I was just standing on the shovel and trying to coax the handle out.

Obviously, this is going to take a lot more force than I have attempted so far, but I also believe there is some glue on the handle shaft that is keeping it tight.
I briefly tried spreading the "neck" of the shovel where the handle is inserted, but it would not open at all, and I was afraid I would break it, or worse - hurt myself trying to do this.

Watching a YouTube video, the guy has the shovel clamped into a vise, and the handle comes out easily. So is that all I need to do? Just clamp it, and pull/wiggle it out?

Not having a vice might be a problem, but I do have a couple large C clamps I can use.

Thanks for your help

FW


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not waste my time, buy one like this your back will thank you.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...1AC633A85C9AB56069164306F291&selectedIndex=94


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

If it were broken or cracked, you can cut it off as close as possible with a hand saw, drill a few holes in the stub, and chip it out. But, since it's not broken, and considering that you can usually buy a complete shovel within a few bucks of a handle, I'm with Joe. Whether one like he linked or a different one of your choice, hold onto what you have, take the handle back, and buy a complete shovel. Again, you're most likely not going to spend enough more to even pay for a burger.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

joecaption said:


> I would not waste my time, buy one like this your back will thank you.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...1AC633A85C9AB56069164306F291&selectedIndex=94


That's a nice snow shovel, but what I need this one I am trying to modify is for ice chopping. I use the snow thrower for the really heavy stuff, but it won't remove ice of course...the shovel (which is actually a garden spade) does very well as is, but with the short handle it is hard on the back when shoveling. I have been just using the short one for chopping, then the snow shovel (with longer handle) for picking up the ice I have chopped, but it is more convenient to use the one shovel for both purposes.

I saw one YouTube video where a guy just pulls the handle out - ha ha. Then I read a post on another site where the guy explained it a bit better. you have to hang the shovel over a masonry wall and punch the handle out from the bottom using a hardwood dowel and a hammer.
I think that would work - at least worth a try. If I can't accomplish this within a reasonable time, I will return the handle and try to buy a shovel with a longer handle. But at this time of year, the selection of garden shovels is not good. 

What I am using this shovel for is not its intended use, and it is quite possible that I am ruining it by chopping ice with it. There are much better tools for that purpose - but they all lack the shovel, so it's a two-tool process to chop, then remove the ice.

FW


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With tension applied, heat the shovel with a torch to expand the steel.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

For chipping Ice, I use a scraper made for that. For scooping any loose Icy material, I use the same type of shovel, but i went to a local Farm & Home store for the one I have.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, after making a reasonable effort to remove the old handle, I have decided to abandon the project. I replaced the rivet I removed with a 1/4 nut and bolt, so the shovel is 100% usable as-is. I will just return the handle I bought, and see what other options are available.

I do have a cheap ice chopper, but it is not very strong, so perhaps I'll just buy a better one. Or maybe just wait for spring 

FW


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Keep the handle. You may end up with a tool that you need it for. My Ice Scraper is pretty heavy duty, about five feet tall. I got it at one of the local Farm & Home stores. Actually I buy pretty much all of my tools, extension cords, tie downs at the Farm & Home store.

Better tools & equipment, local ownership, and better prices. I think I found it. It is a Ames/True Temper (Made in America, good quality steel. http://www.amestruetemper.com/search/index.aspx?q=ice Ames owns quite a few companies, so go through their links at the top, and you will find out that the different brands, are the same tool that Ames brands under the True Temper brandname.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Here are some other Ice Choppers & shovels. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...e+ch,lawngarden&rh=i:lawngarden,k:ice chopper


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

My favorite show shovel. works good as a scraper to get under packed snow and ice.

replaceable blade. I'm on year two, will probably need to get a new blade next year.

http://shop.yo-hoqualitytools.com/product.sc?productId=406&categoryId=32


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I am about due to get a new shovel bbo. We have a plastic one, with a metal Z style bar, that the plastic shovel is all chewed up. I only use it for quick cleaning of the walkways.

When the ice starts loosing up, I use one of these (not this exact model, just one that I have had for about twenty years, that became the Winter Ice scooper. I have a good quality one, that I use for moving Earth back into holes, that does not get used in the Winter).


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

gregzoll; said:


> I am about due to get a new shovel bbo. We have a plastic one, with a metal Z style bar, that the plastic shovel is all chewed up. I only use it for quick cleaning of the walkways.
> 
> When the ice starts loosing up, I use one of these (not this exact model, just one that I have had for about twenty years, that became the Winter Ice scooper. I have a good quality one, that I use for moving Earth back into holes, that does not get used in the Winter).


Coal shovel !! I have one too, seldom use it now that I have the other one. its just not big enough for me.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Easy for loosing up ice on the drive, so that I can have my son scoop it with the snow shovel.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Fairview said:


> With tension applied, heat the shovel with a torch to expand the steel.



Assuming it wood, we always burnt them out with a torch. Once the wood chars a bit it tends to shrink. This is an outside activity.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

After trying different methods, and having no luck with removing the handle from the shovel, I think my best bet is to use two tools; one for ice chopping, and the other for shoveling.
On Saturday, I went out to clear a path through the ice/snow in the backyard to the compost bin (where we throw whatever scraps can go in there). Rain had fallen after the snow, then it all froze solid. No chance to shovel it. I started with the standard ice chopper, but quickly realized that the shock caused by my chopping went all the way to my neck and head, and I didn't like that at all. I know there are ice choppers with shock absorption devices, and now I think that's not a bad idea - if it works.
I ended up chopping with my ice axe (a mountaineering tool), which was a lot of work, but it does a nice job, and doesn't transmit the shock to my spine and head. Chipping that path, about 20ft long by 3ft wide took em over an hour. I think I now have a better appreciation for those mountaineers who have to chop out platforms in the ice for sleeping. And when at high altitude, the task becomes much more difficult and time consuming.

FW


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I've got an old iron pole probably weighs 50 lbs I use to chip ice when I need to. thankfully not too often.

I just lift it straight up and let it use its own momentum to chip the ice. its got a small head on it, probably less than 2 inches and fairly sharp. works well, but make sure you use heavy boots !!! its a toe smasher for sure without safety toe boots if you aren't watching what you are doing.

chipping ice is tough work.

I would have probably just walked on it to get where I needed to go. maybe tossed some sand on it if it was slippery.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

KE2KB, you could always get a Propane Ice Melter. Even if you burn some grass on the way, it would grow back in the Spring. Urea also works for Ice Melting, along with the Pet Safe & Yard safe Ice Melts, if you spread them out in the yard.

Also just putting down some Sand along the path, which will go into the soil at Spring, helps to cut down on slick walk areas. Just make sure you wipe your boots & shoes off at the door, so you do not track it inside the home. Same with the ice melters.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> KE2KB, you could always get a Propane Ice Melter. Even if you burn some grass on the way, it would grow back in the Spring. Urea also works for Ice Melting, along with the Pet Safe & Yard safe Ice Melts, if you spread them out in the yard.
> 
> Also just putting down some Sand along the path, which will go into the soil at Spring, helps to cut down on slick walk areas. Just make sure you wipe your boots & shoes off at the door, so you do not track it inside the home. Same with the ice melters.


I like the idea of the propane ice melter. I could use it to burn out the grass between the bricks in the patio as well!
The trouble with this ice situation is that it is snow that was rained on, and there is a thick crust on top. Sand would work if the crust did not give way, but sometimes it does. For my 80+yr old mom it's not a good idea to be walking on top of that crust, regardless of throwing sand on it.
I try to convince her to wait for me to go out and tend to the compost bin, but she still likes to do stuff herself. I can't deny her of that, but I have to make it as safe as possible for her. The path I chopped works very well.
Next storm, I will be sure to clear the path before it all freezes over.
But I will look into the propane ice melter. Might not be a bad investment.

FW
p.s.
Maybe I should give my spiked running shoes to my mom. They might give her some grip on the ice. Of course the shoes are way too big for her...


----------

